# المنتديات العلمية > منتدى اللغات >  > [مساعدة] مسجاات بالانجليزي

## احلى غرام

Helooooooooooooooooooooo

مسجااات رووووووووووووعهـ,,,,

You
and
Me

the best ones that can ever be

>>>>>>


My eyes >> Miss u
My Lips >> Kiss u
My Feeling >> Love u
My Body >> Need u
My Heart Just 4 u
I will die without u

>>>>>

If u found yourself in a dark room.
walls around you are red.!
and blood comes from everywhere
don't be scared.
you are in my heart

>>>>>>

When i saw u i was afraid
to meet u When i meet u i
was afraid to love u When i
loved u i was afraid to lose u !

>>>>>

Take my eyes but let me see you
Take my mind but let me think
about you Take my hands but let
me touch you But if you want to
take my heart its already 4 u

>>>>>

People live
people die
people laugh
people cry
some give up
some still try
some say hi 
Some say bye
others may forget you
but never i will 
forget you

منقــــــوول ...
آآحـــلى غرااامــ ...

----------


## looovely

wooooooooooow
                     soooooooo nice  
                            thank u 
                            looovely

----------


## الـمـشـاكـسـه

*يعطيك العافيه*

----------


## كبرياء

*يسـلمووووو على ـآ المسجآآــت النــآآيس ..؛*
*يــعطيكـ رـــبي ألف عـآفيهـ ..* 
*مـآآـننح ـــرمـ جديدكـ ..؛*
*ــتح ــي ـآآـتوو ..* 
*ـــكبري ــآآآء*

----------


## بنوتة امووورة

*يسلموووووووو*
*روووووووووووه*
*يعطيك العافيه*

----------

